

Ask HN: In 10 years, what will be the role of the coder/developer? - whiteshadow

In 10 years, what will be the role of the coder&#x2F;developer?<p>What type of languages (functional, behavioral, beyond cryptic code, ?) do you think will be used mostly?
======
babs474
I think the importance a generic coder or programmer will slowly fade away.

Instead you will have people that are a something that uses programming or has
the skill of coding. We are kind of seeing this with the data scientist
phenomenon.

Instead of a lot of weight being on which programming language you know, Java
or C++ the question will be what kind of domain expertise do you have. There
will be a proliferation of many DSL type languages to accompany this.

------
patmcc
Look over the last 10 years... [http://visual.ly/popularity-programming-
languages](http://visual.ly/popularity-programming-languages)

That's search popularity, but that likely correlates well with actual use. 10
years is nothing to large enterprises, where the huge majority of programmers
work. My company has files that haven't been touched in 6 years and still work
- why change languages?

------
whiteshadow
I'll just kick this out by saying that widely used languages seem to be
normally a response to a problem (functional programming got a lot of traction
because of parallel processing), so another adjacent question to these is:
what will be the future use cases in tech? Wearable tech, quantum computing
(as its consequences), -?-

------
adamnemecek
I'd wager that future languages will be in a similar space as Go or Rust. They
will be compiled languages fixing the warts of earlier languages with some
distributed computing support thrown in and they will be used to implement
efficient, scalable servers.

------
pjbrunet
Converting spaces back to tabs.

~~~
madisonmay
Tabs -- Not even once.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
They'll be rewriting code, and reading hn when they get depressed.

~~~
yitchelle
Get stuck working on C and post the same questions in SO that were removed by
highly strung moderators 5 years ago.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
In 10 years they'll have a site devoted to the growing body of SO moderator
jokes. Such as the following:

Q. What do you get if you cross a wild, ferocious, man-eating tiger with a
Stack Overflow moderator.

A. A very dull tiger.

------
frostmatthew
I don't think ten years is far enough out to really assume a significant
difference either in role or language use. i.e. has the role of a developer
changed much since 2004? Many of the most widely used languages have been
around (and widely used) for 20+ years. And a lot of the languages considered
"new and hip" are 10+ years old (e.g. Ruby, Scala).

I think functional programming will be a bit more popular a decade from now,
but doubt it would represent a majority of the code being written.

------
professorTuring
Not in 10 years but...

As development become more accessible to people, developers will be the
construction workers of the XXI century.

